# Über Janitza UMG 511 mit Modbus TCP auf Modbus RTU routen



## APROLmicha (5 Januar 2016)

Hallo,
Wie kann ich über Modbus TCP auf ein Janitza UMG96RM das am Modbus RTU am UMG 511 hängt durchrouten?
Mit GridVis geht das ja, aber wenn ich das jetzt von einer B&R X20 steuerung machen will oder aus einem selbstgeschriebenen Programm???
Vom hörensagen kein Problem, nur sind die ansprechpartner noch im Urlaub (wie immer wenn man was auf die schnelle braucht).

Danke schonmal,
Micha


----------



## Snert (7 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

nutzt du den klassischen Port 502, so landest du immer auf dem UMG 511 selbst. Verwendest du statt dessen den Port 8000, so sprichst du das UMG 511 als Gateway an. Also: Modbus TCP verwenden mit Port 8000 und als Unit-ID die des UMG96RM verwenden. Sollte funktionieren.

Gruß,
Snert


----------

